# Road trip with Canon´s EF-M 32 f1.4 on the EOS M5 - This lens gives the M-Mount a new dimension....



## JoFT (Nov 29, 2018)

*Some background of the idea how to use this combo...*
When I was little my stepdad has shown us dials from his travel to "exotic" countries. These were images from Turkey, Egypt and Kenia. He visited those countries in the late fifties of the last century. He had maybe 2 or 3 films with him and shot maybe 100 fotos per trip - maybe much less....





But the photos had been amazing and inspired me to become a photographer.... And traveling with such a small package was definitely a different story than traveling with a DSLR or MILC.

When I got my new 32mm f1.4 lens for my EOS M5 I decided for the overkill on my next trip: My EOS R and the EOS M5 with the 32/1.4... And for the Road Trip I used the M5 exclusively. Also to test who dies it feel just to have this one lens... I did that with the Lumix GM5and the Panasonic Leica 15mm f1.7 as well, but this combo is another kind of animal....

*The 2 Cameras*
These 2 cameras are pretty similar in many regards


Size wise - as you can see below
weight wize: the Contaflex weights 669g without film and the EOS-M 671g incl. the Novoflex remachined Arka-Swiss adapter
Bokeh-wise since the f1.4 of EF-M 32mm lens represents a FullFrame equivalent of f2.24 against the f2.8 on the Contaflex 45mm Tessa’s lens...

*Traveling minimalistic*
Basically it was really fun traveling with one camera which is extremely capable. I came back with a nice set of images and some of them are really stunning...

If you want to see ore here is my complete blog entry... https://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/blog/2018/11/EF-M-32-f14-on-the-EOS-M5

*Verdict*
The EF-M 32mm f1.4 is a great lens and a very compact one. In times where lenses get larger and larger the package factor of this lens in combination with the EOS M5 is amazing. I definetly will use this combo on my next upcoming trips.....


*Next to come*
I will prepare a side by side comparison with the EF 35mm f1.4 as soon as I can.... This will be pretty interesting because these 2 lenses are close in specs but really very different in size....


----------



## LSXPhotog (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks for sharing! I REALLY want this lens. But I'm in the process of selling the M50...then this comes out and the speed booster is out now too so I'm tempted to keep it.


----------



## SouthpawSD (Dec 1, 2018)

Cool story! 

I just bought into the M system with an M6 to replace my G7xMk2. I've only been using it with adapted lenses, and now I'm looking at the ef-m line. I agree that Ms are suited wonderfully for travel. 

Even for commuting, I got tired of sticking a DSLR and lens in my laptop bag each day. After resisting for some time, I'm actually happy that the M lineup is out there ... not to replace my DSLR gear but as an option for when the weight/weathersealing/big glass is not needed.


----------



## jd7 (Dec 2, 2018)

SouthpawSD said:


> Cool story!
> 
> I just bought into the M system with an M6 to replace my G7xMk2. I've only been using it with adapted lenses, and now I'm looking at the ef-m line. I agree that Ms are suited wonderfully for travel.
> 
> Even for commuting, I got tired of sticking a DSLR and lens in my laptop bag each day. After resisting for some time, I'm actually happy that the M lineup is out there ... not to replace my DSLR gear but as an option for when the weight/weathersealing/big glass is not needed.


I've seen a few people questioning the future of the M system now the RF system is out, but after having a look at an EOS R next to an M5 and an M50 and the M lenses, I feel pretty confident Canon will keep the M system going in parallel with the RF system. The M system may be much more limited but it's so much smaller I don't think it's hard to see some people choosing the M system instead of, or as well as, the RF system.


----------



## canonmike (Dec 4, 2018)

jd7 said:


> I've seen a few people questioning the future of the M system now the RF system is out, but after having a look at an EOS R next to an M5 and an M50 and the M lenses, I feel pretty confident Canon will keep the M system going in parallel with the RF system. The M system may be much more limited but it's so much smaller I don't think it's hard to see some people choosing the M system instead of, or as well as, the RF system.


Concur. For hiking, I love my M50 and its small form factor. I combine it with Peak Design's Capture clip and cuff set up. Works great. Only caveat, you better have some sort of rain shell or cover while hiking during inclement weather, because the M50 is NOT weather sealed. I cannot emphasize enough, just how small the M50 is, perfect for travel photography and videos. It feels so much smaller in the hand than it appears in the videos. Almost looks like a toy but does a great job, given its small form factor. I hope that in the future, Canon will come out with a fast wide zoom or fast wide fixed prime in the 10-18 focal length. The 15-45 kit lens is not a bad lens, given its price but falls short in low light conditions, typically found while hiking in the woods under thick canopies created by the trees.


----------

